# Argjfarumphumper!



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Arrrrrrr....

Okay, enough. I am sad that I was too busy on Easter to come on here. Ever since, I haven't been getting on here much! My obsession has DECREASED!!! *gasp*

Anyway, I know I am late, but I want to wish you _had_ a happy Easter! Oh, and I hope it was filled with goats.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

MY BABIES! I am loosing them by the minute! At least I have 5 left.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ ROFL!! I LOVE peeps! The beat candy EVER!! :drool:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, marshmeellows dipped in sugar. YUM. Who doesn't love marshmeelows in sugar?? Most of my family!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ever try them toasted? Just enough to carmelize the sugar.... simply delicious!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope, haven't tried that. Seems like that would be a mess!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I didn't get peeps from anyone this year. I'm super sad. But I did get some Reece's eggs so its not all bad.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't eat anything with peanuts in it on family holidays. Yet, that is. I have a family member who is SEVERLY allergic to them...  Needless to say, I absolutely LOVE peanut butter, though!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

xymenah said:


> I didn't get peeps from anyone this year. I'm super sad. But I did get some Reece's eggs so its not all bad.


Im 15 and i didnt get any peeps! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love peeps, LOL, the toasted idea sounds good Liz.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

PEEPS!!! Where do you live? I'm going to come steal for me, goatgirl, and xymenah to split! I didn't get any either!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL I get them every Easter.  Oh, and I just ate the last one...  There were 10... I ate 1 on Easter and none yesterday... Oh my.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hmmmmm off to the store to find myself some peeps to toast! Yummy sounding idea.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

We roast the peeps over a campfire, they are DELICIOUS!
Be careful, they get soft fast though! & make sure you let them cool! Molten sugar burns! I had someone drop one on my leg before!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

KymberLeAnn said:


> We roast the peeps over a campfire, they are DELICIOUS!
> Be careful, they get soft fast though! & make sure you let them cool! Molten sugar burns! I had someone drop one on my leg before!


ouch!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We haven't bought peeps in years. My kids won't eat them  They want chocolate or peanut butter type candies. This year they wanted....NERDS....and Crabbypatties LOL


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Peeps, bleck.  

Chocolate, now that's a different story. I especially enjoyed the M&M eggs.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I used to not have anything to do with peeps, now chocolate... that is a different story. I don't like chocolate that much, I think it is a little gross.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love peeps !!!!! LOVE , LOVE , LOVE 

I like to put marshmallows in the freezer for a while and then dip them in warmed up peanut butter , lolol
To each their own delight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no!! No peeps!?!?!? That's just not right! LOL! 

Oh Liz and Laura those both sound sooo good!! 

They are real good when you open the package and let them get a bit stale too :drool:


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

No one eats them in my family but everyone seems to think they need them in their basket so we have them every year and I usually give them to the goats, filled with copper, lol. They love them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm too greedy to share them with my goats lol!! Mine have never been huge fans of marshmallows though..


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Gotta love em stale. Well, other than I have two stinking metal machines in my mouth that keep me from eating chewy candy.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes. , I love stale marshmallows , lol
I would never had told anybody that before either , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , I heard that marshmallows are good for cellulite .
It fights it somehow , so now there is a perfectly good reason to eat
Marshmallows and not feel guilty


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

you guys are so funny :laugh:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL Laura


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

too funny Laura!! LOL!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe, I love our members :laugh:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oooooooo yummy yummy yummy! Toasted peeps are great!!!!! Thanks for the idea. Uh oh!..... Are my hips getting bigger?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe.


----------

